# Tortstork opportunity



## shellfreak (Sep 19, 2017)

Do you live in the lower 48 United States?
Do you have an incubator, or can buy one today and have it set up by tonight?
Are going to be home tomorrow around 1030am? 
Have you always dreamed of hatching your own tortoise? 
Do you love posting on social media?

If you answered yes to all these questions. Please email me at [email protected]. I have an opportunity of a lifetime for you. The first person to email me wins. It's 3:35pm on 9/19/17.


----------



## wellington (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't need no more eggs. But, would you tell us what species your sending when you get your winner? I'd love to know what I missed out on.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 19, 2017)

The UPS or Fedex guy that delivers my "live animal - this side up" packages usually comes boppin' down my driveway carrying the box everywhichway. How do you insure the orientation of the egg?


----------



## teresaf (Sep 19, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> The UPS or Fedex guy that delivers my "live animal - this side up" packages usually comes boppin' down my driveway carrying the box everywhichway. How do you insure the orientation of the egg?


I think as I've heard it if you get them within the 48 hours of First being laid then the orientation isn't as important....


----------



## wellington (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes, tortstork I believe mentioned that too or it was the member that purchased an egg from them.
I always thought that having to be so careful with digging them up and placing them in the incubator, keeping them so so had to be an old wives tale or something. Whenever you watch any program and they are digging up tortoise or turtle eggs, they are just piling them up in a bucket. 
Nice to know it doesn't matter for those first 48


----------



## Aaron K. (Oct 9, 2017)

I love your Logo!!
This is a very innovative idea and I must say really inviting. 
I may try it some time!!!
Aaron


----------

